# Cultivated Grass Pinks by Spangle Creek Labs



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2013)

... in minnesota. Bill Steele and his wife Carol own and run Spangle Creek Labs in minnesota, and grow/sell many north american terrestrial native orchids. this last year Bill sent me a picture of a large tub filled with cultivated calopogon tuberosus (grass pinks), which was pretty spectacular, so with his permission I'm posting it here! (i'm assuming it was Bill who also took the picture)

Spangle Creek's website






a pretty sweet pot of orchids! these orchids aren't too hard to grow
at home if you have a good, moist big tub or an area that stays moist
all of the time

I've seen some grass pinks not far from here that were very tall, growing in a sort of 'decomposed' peat/soil area, in a wet opening between tamaracks close to a very large boggy area (pitch pine bog). ... seen lots of other smaller ones growing in sphagnum mosses but none as large as the ones in peat


----------



## gonewild (Jan 9, 2013)

Impressive display!
Are these line bred or are they basic species?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2013)

hmmmm, good question. I don't know if he collects spontaneous pods or pollinates with a plan.. I will ask


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2013)

Seems like I've seen some seed going to TM from manually pollinated native plant projects.

But this doesn't imply multigeneration line bred either.

But I don't know if any of these projects were related to Spangle Labs either.

I doubt if Spangle has developed a multingeneration line bred plant (which is still a species).


----------



## Dido (Jan 9, 2013)

great pic I really like it 
would love to have such a arangement one day


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2013)

Although I haven't ordered from them in a while (cyps) I will definitely be getting some of these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen these but never knew what their name was. They are beautiful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice pot of grass pinks! I don't think anyone has line bred Calopogons, but several hybrids have been done within the genus and with the related genera of Eleorchis and Arethusa. If memory serves, they are good germinators, but require 2 to 3 years to fully do so. They produce bulbs that can multiply over time.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 9, 2013)

Spangle Creek is great....I used to send Bill C. acaule pods from my LI place. Unfortunately, I have no luck with seedling cyps...I can get a year or 2, at the most, out of them.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2013)

really pretty display.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 10, 2013)

Just stunning! Thanks for sharing!

edit: Just entered their site and had to laugh, great place, great work, equally commited to preservation and funny alltogether. Like it!


----------



## Clark (Jan 10, 2013)

That would better at my place...


----------



## Stone (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful display!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2013)

Stunning display! I need to learn more about these.


----------

